# New toy from WoodMizer just announced



## SDB777 (Mar 28, 2014)

Just read the article(finally), I've had it for a few days...
WoodMizer just announced an 'upgraded version' of the LT-15! It will cut 36" between the guides!!!!!

Did a little 'research' on their website, and my build-buy comes up at $9,395.00
Not bad for a sawmill, 25hp engine, 10 bands.....that cuts 36" between the guides!!!!



Just something to think about...... >>> SEE IT HERE <<< 


Scott (momma said *NO*) B


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 28, 2014)

Scott, tell her not to put her foot down so hard. Don't forget to say please. 

Ray


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 28, 2014)

I told my wife I wanted a mill and she looked at me and asked if she gets to keep the house when she throws me out......... I guess I need to do some more persuading

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 28, 2014)

Maybe she has rubber soles? The foot might bounce up?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2014)

Forgiveness is much easier to get than permission.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2014)

I do question the engineering on that thing. Not sure a 25HP gas engine is up to the task of cutting a 3 foot diameter hardwood log. But of course 99% of the logs it would cut will not be anywhere near that big. A guy can buy a "regular" mill for 30% to 60% less money all else being equal except the max cutting width. I think it's more a marketing gimmick than anything.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 28, 2014)

Kevin, I was thinking that same thing. But their 'standard' motor offering is a 10hp electric....
That said, I am cutting 20" wide Hickory, Oak, and other hardwoods now with a 10hp B&S. I control the 'feed', so that would probably have a lot to do with it....the slower I feed the band, the smother the finished slab is anyway(that means more then fast cutting to me). Sharp bands are almost as important as horsepower.


I currently can not justify the cost....it would be nice not to have to turn down those bigger logs. But there is very few of them coming my way now.
And if I do want to mill larger, I can always break out the Jonsered 2094 w/milling attachment! More waste, but it doesn't cost almost $10K...maybe I can get that 60" bar now?




Scott (why does it have to drizzle) B


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 31, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I do question the engineering on that thing. Not sure a 25HP gas engine is up to the task of cutting a 3 foot diameter hardwood log. But of course 99% of the logs it would cut will not be anywhere near that big. A guy can buy a "regular" mill for 30% to 60% less money all else being equal except the max cutting width. I think it's more a marketing gimmick than anything.


Dont forget you have to turn a log that big by hand!! The standard LT15 can handle a 28-30" log. The LT15 version I have has a 15HP Kohler on it with not hydraulics to turn the log. Putting a 36" Diameter log on a saw that small is asking for trouble. 

On the other Hand.....

Breaking down a big long with a CSM and being able to slab out wide cuts from a nice cant would be awesome!!!! I think The 25HP motor would be just fine with a slow feed rate.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I think The 25HP motor would be just fine with a slow feed rate.



Sure it would - I just meant you wouldn't want to cut logs that big all the time with it. But who would I mean c'mon anyone needing to mill logs that big routinely is gonna have a beast of a mill.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dennis Ford (Mar 31, 2014)

Turning the log is going to be more of an issue than lack of power IMO. My home-built mill (23hp) can handle that width but turning big logs is a huge hurdle. Wood-mizer is the big dog of small mills but there are others; the Easy-Boardwalk can do wide stuff also.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2014)

My first mill was a Norwood Lumbermate 2000. A manual mill with a 23HP Briggs Vanguard. A 25HP engine will mill a log that size I am sure (I don't know for sure though because I have never known anyone who even owns a 36" wide mill with such a small gas engine and can tell me for sure) but I used to mill 24" wide hardwood all the time. I used to think more power was unnecessary.

Then, I bought a WM Super Hyrdaulic with a 42HP Turbo Charged Kubota diesel. Once you run a mill with this much power the light bulb comes on. there is a huge difference. I will stand by my assertion that a 25HP gas engine is not adequate for routine use on logs as large as 36" - yes it will mill some logs but not only would it be way too slow it would tear it up IMO. But I also agree that loading and turning the logs is always the bigger issue with a manual mill - that sort of goes without saying. What's not as obvious to sawyers who have never used a big turbo diesel to mill logs is how much of a difference such an engine makes compared to a gas engine almost half its size - the difference is enormous.

I think the fact that loading and turning logs that big is not really feasible it makes the mill even more of a gimmick - even more than the undersized engine because you cannot even add hydraulics with an engine that small.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 31, 2014)

I have turned, rolled and moved a 34" Pignut Hickory logs that are 9'6" length....by hand, well a cant hook, and a Maasdam puller with a few blocks. Is it easy...nope, but it can be done. Fancy machines are nice, but not completely necessary.

Here's a little fella going on the trailer:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/100_1582.jpg

The first almost in:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/100_1598.jpg


The little 10hp B&S I have on the mill does a lot of dried hardwood logs in the 14-20 inch range. I guess if I were to get in a big rush and try to tear it up I could...but why would I beat on my equipment like that? No race happening here....I got plenty of time to make clean cuts.

A chunk having a nice day on the little mill:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/100_1671.jpg

White Oak can go through to:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_0608_zps7e79263b.jpg


My Jonsered 2094 only makes about 7hp, I've had it milling on 34" wide Pecan.....not trying to start anything, but little motors can cut big wood.








Scott (now if I owned a commercial enterprise....) B

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone that has ever owned a manual mill has had to wrestle big logs. I have done it more times than I can recall and it's actually fun and rewarding to look back at the end of a day and see that impressive stack of lumber stickered there, that used to be a humongous log. I know how it feels (so does my back and knees).

My original (and really my only) point was that a manual mill with the "ability" to "mill" a 36" log is mostly a gimmick. It can be done, but it it not realistic on any kind of production level unless you have a fork lift and even then, anyone who has loaded a big log onto a manula mill with a skid steer but without a log deck and hydraulics like I have done numeous times with my manual mill, knows that you are going to tear up a lot of stuff doing it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

